# La jollas gold / mrf dash of faith(dashing Val)



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Two stallions in a pedigree, don't necessarily make a great horse.

Think of it this way. The sire of this weanling, was bred to a mare, who herself has a ton of ancestors. What were they like in the first three generations? Same with the grandsire. There is SO much more to a baby, than it's sire and grandsire. Mares are _greatly_ important, in any pedigree. Many think moreso.

Lizzie


----------



## Meangene1975 (May 29, 2013)

I agree. The dam is a 1d barrel horse an her sire an dam won over 350,000 combined


----------

